# £1600 - For a Dress.... for ONE day...Am I mad?



## beccybobeccy

Seriously... Am I?
I found THE ONE today. 

It's by Demetrios, has a little bolero and is head to toe beautiful lace.

My budget was 1K- What am I doing!? I keep trying to rationalise things by saying "Well the bolero would have been £200"... 

Should I keep looking!?


----------



## Lisa84

Will another dress really compare tho now u have found the one

U dont want to be looking at another dress with kind of a little regret and viewing it as second best. 

The way ive looked at my wedding is i want to have no regrets or if onlys when i come to my big day xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YES you are CRAZY :haha:

If your orignal budget was 1000 and now your looking at more than doubling that, My dress is costing £99 and its custom made.... Its from ebay, maybe you could send a picture and ask them if they could make it for you!!!. That might save you £1500.

Personally i wouldnt do it... like you say ONE dress, ONE day, to be worn ONCE. You probibly wouldnt even look at it from one year to the next.

All in all it is your money and your choice :) xxxx


----------



## apaton

I paid £1300 for mine and I've not regretted it , you could always sell it after the wedding to make money back xx


----------



## Arlandria

Our budget was also about 800 having said that I fell in love with 1600 £ dress! And she is beautiful!! Nothing compared to her since so I thought bugger it, I only get married once!!

If its the one - do it x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Thanks folks. I've slept on it and I'm still undecided. I'm going to keep thinking and look at the budget to see where I might find a gap.


----------



## emzky90

Can you afford it? To go so far over budget? If the answer to that is no, then carry on looking. It's not worth getting yourself into debt for! x


----------



## leash27

I would never say you are crazy, the heart wants what it wants :winkwink: Seriously though, is any other dress even likely to compare to this one?? The last thing you want to do is regret going with something cheaper that you don't love!

Perhaps look at other areas that you may be able to shave a little off and make the difference up iykwim? Like for me, we had budgeted £300 for our cake but then I thought about it and decided that spending £300 on a cake that most people won't even eat is just silly so I slashed it in half and asked a friend to do it. The extra £150 I saved has gone towards my accessories now so I am a step closer to convincing OH that £200 for a headband is a total bargain :blush:

Or perhaps go back to the store and try and haggle for some kind of discount?? I got 10% off my dress if I ordered it within a month of visiting the store so it saved me £120!

I hope you can work something out lovely!

x


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

i was the same tried one on in one shop and it was head to toe in lace long train buttons from top to bottom and a wee ribbon band round waist with a bow at back £1800

so shopped around found a lace dress exactly the same no detail, £400 and got alterations done for £200 teh dress is identical, have you tried ebay and preloved and searched for that dress xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I could never spent over 500 on my dress.
So yeah your mad lol.
Mine cost like 1/10 of that its stunning.


----------



## Babydreams321

i spent £950 & feel the same :0( but i know i love & adore it!!!! im happy to sell it after for a few hundred quid if i can get it too xx


----------



## Lisa84

I would advise anyone who has a budget for there dress to go into the shop and only ask to see dresses that are within your budget because once you have seen the one nothing will compare :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

Lisa84 said:


> I would advise anyone who has a budget for there dress to go into the shop and only ask to see dresses that are within your budget because once you have seen the one nothing will compare :) xxx

Good advice :) I didn't have a budget for my dress,As my father was supposed to be paying for it! I found "the one" and it cost £800 which I thought was a really good price.my evil dad gf said they can pay half now but I would make cut backs if needed to Get the dress I fell in love with


----------



## Hayley90

no such thing as crazy, THE dress is just that. THE ONE. Asking to see dresses below your budget will just mean you never find a '100% perfect dress' ... 

i paid £1850 for mine. My first choice that i originally thought i liked (in pictures) was £3300. Just luck that the one i fell in love with was half that :lol: 

No price is too much. x


----------



## beccybobeccy

Thanks guys! Thanks for a mix of opinions! Its not even just the money - we could find the money (and all my family seem to be trying to give me money to get it)- I just seem to be the only one that has a problem with the cost! It's not just the money factor It's more the concept of spending all that cash.

I've asked the shop about discount and she said that as its new in she wouldn't be able to give me a discount but she would give me a free veil and alterations. Also 10% off BM's and Suits... 

I've got another appointment on Sat to try it on with my BM's and Mum and Nanna so we;ll see how that goes!


----------



## frangi33

See if you can get it second hand? Everyone wins!


----------



## dizzy65

its your day you deserve to spoil your self :)


----------



## Arlandria

You can always sell it afterwards so see it as more of an 800£ dress instead ;)


----------



## leash27

Arlandria said:


> You can always sell it afterwards so see it as more of an 800£ dress instead ;)

This is true! I have had a little look online and my dress seems to be going second hand for about £500-£600 (RRP is £1200). If mine is still in good condition after the big day then I would definitely think about selling it on since I have nowhere to store it anyways!

x


----------



## Avalanche

You only get married once, and when else in your life are you going to be able to spoil yourself and have a day just about you and your OH?

I wouldn't compromise if I could afford it.


----------



## lesleyann

Go for it!! 

Mine in the shop was £1,800 but we haggled abit down to £1,500, and paying £60 for alteration though a indepentant dress maker..

Worth every penny!

I never even looked at prices till after I tried it on, I tried on two in the end my dress and another which was still in the £1,000+ range but I hated it! It may only be one day but its the only one your ment to have so you gotta love it!


----------

